# does quality matter for a 3.5mm male to male?



## jam3s121

I need a new detachable 3.5mm male to male cable for my urbanears zinken the cable it comes with is cool, one side is the big adapter type connector and the other side is 3.5mm and basically if you are plugging into mp3 player or iphone you use the basic 3.5mm into the device and the bigger connector on one of the ear cups, vice versa if your plugging into something that requires the big connector. I just don't care for one that is half coiled half straight like this cable, does it matter if the cable is only a few bucks? I also need one with inline remote but dont wanna pay $20 any recommendations


----------



## squallkiercosa

20bucks is a good price for the cable you're looking for. I wouldn't suggest anything cheap. Microphone quality is pretty bad if you go down that price, I haven't tried the meelectronic but its a good option whatsoever. 
  
http://v-moda.com/1-button-speakeasy-cable/
  
http://www.meelec.com/Headset_Cable_with_Remote_Mic_and_Volume_Control_p/cable-mic-bk.htm


----------



## Mooses9

in short yes. it does matter. i have tested a few different male to male mini to mini from the likes of whiplash,toxic,headphone lounge,silver,copper and silver plated copper, also stranded and solid core. different materials of the wires conduct differently and send signals imo faster with better conductors, also cleaner signals. also cyro treated cables gives you the ability for better flexability. imo plugs dont really matter i prefer viablue or oyiade both are excellent.


----------



## spook76

mooses9 said:


> in short yes. it does matter. i have tested a few different male to male mini to mini from the likes of whiplash,toxic,headphone lounge,silver,copper and silver plated copper, also stranded and solid core. different materials of the wires conduct differently and send signals imo faster with better conductors, also cleaner signals. also cyro treated cables gives you the ability for better flexability. imo plugs dont really matter i prefer viablue or oyiade both are excellent.




I second Mooses


----------



## jam3s121

can anyone link more headphone cables aside from the other two? with inline remote


----------



## Steve58

If that is true for a very short cable then how do you explain that that cable component is about one hundred'th of the linear audio stream the headphone being the rest in the linear measurement (usually around a meter). Seems like having a chain with one very srong link in it makes it a better chain. It does not.


----------



## Mooses9

ALO AUDIO Pure Solid Silver 20AWG Ipod LOD 
 Whiplash Audio Elite Twag Micro LOD
 Whiplash SCSCag 24awg cryo'd silver UP-OCC with Viablue connectors
 ALO Audio ''THE CRICKET'' Ipod LOD
 ALO Audio Custom SXC SOLO Cables
 Toxic Silver Poison 7n UPOCC Mini to Mini
 Toxic Silver Poison 7n UPOCC USB To LOD
 IBASSO CB08 Balanaced Interconnect 
 ALO AUDIO Copper LOD
 ALO AUDIO digital Lod to Mini A
 Ibasso Balanced to Balanced
 Toxic Silver Poison Hirose Balanced to RSA Balanced
 Headphone Lounge Gold/Silver Female RSA To male Hirose in Purple Heart Wood Housing
  
  
 well those are all the interconnects,mini to mini,balanced interconnects,copper,silver plated copper,pure siver,super annealed copper,stranded and solid core,rsa balanced,hirose,3.5, and digital and usb........ive covered all bases
  
 i understand what you are saying. but the different materials the cables are made up with conduct differently. im not saying have a big link in a chain instead of smaller links to make a chain...what i am saying is links in the system connecting other components made up with different materials that conduct differently in turn yield different results. 
  
 those are just my conclusions from having many different cables interconnects and in general rigs and A and Bing different product that contain different materials to see if any differences are yielded.


----------



## Steve58

I have researched blind tests on cables there are a few to be found. In a blind test I have not found one that bares out that they make an audible difference, period! Its just marketing in my opinion. Audiophile bling. The emperor is naked. This is one thread there are very many. Save your cash Jam
  
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/486598/testing-audiophile-claims-and-myths


----------



## Mooses9

steve58 said:


> I have researched blind tests on cables there are a few to be found. In a blind test I have not found one that bares out that they make an audible difference, period! Its just marketing in my opinion. Audiophile bling. The emperor is naked. This is one thread there are very many. Save your cash Jam
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/486598/testing-audiophile-claims-and-myths


 
  
  
 So you are say:
  
 Copper,Silver and Gold all conduct the same.
  
 and you are also saying the speed of which conductivity occurs is the same per all 3 of those metals?
  
 also what you are saying is the signals of all 3 conductors have the same sound quality because all 3 conduct the same.
  
 and conductivity isnt a factor in sound quality becuase all conductors are created equal, thus create the same sound and produce the same signal, in turn creating no difference in sound quality.
  
  
 here we go down the rabbit hole with objective and subjective reasoning.


----------



## TrollDragon

Loose a little focus did we people???
  
 OP is looking for a sub $20 cable for a pair of $99 headphones... So yes by all means pick up a *Unicorn Hair* cable that is at least twice the price of the headphones... Seriously? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 +1 The first answer of the v-moda cable is your wisest choice.
 Monoprice sells some great cables to have a look there.


----------



## Mooses9

trolldragon said:


> Loose a little focus did we people???
> 
> OP is looking for a sub $20 cable for a pair of $99 headphones... So yes by all means pick up a *Unicorn Hair* cable that is at least twice the price of the headphones... Seriously?
> 
> ...


 
*does quality matter for a 3.5mm male to male?* not off topic, he wants to know if quality of the cable makes a difference. im not suggesting spending a ton of money on any cable. just mearly stating IMO subjectively it makes a difference of the quality in cable.


----------



## blueangel2323

I would recommend the v-moda cable as well. Very good sounding for the price. It's a huge difference from a dollar store cable with high impedance. But the audible difference between good quality cables is very small.


----------



## TrollDragon

mooses9 said:


> *does quality matter for a 3.5mm male to male?* not off topic, he wants to know if quality of the cable makes a difference. im not suggesting spending a ton of money on any cable. just mearly stating IMO subjectively it makes a difference of the quality in cable.


 
 Thanks for bringing that up to Headline 1 size...
  
 I had read the topic, then saw the "*dont wanna pay $20"* and realized he wanted to know if the Dollar Store cables were any good or should he spend a little more...
 I just couldn't understand why you would list all of your "Boutique" Interconnects... as an explanation of does quality matter?
 Then the "Sound Science" foolishness starts and I am not suprised if the OP doesn't just ask his question in a new thread.


----------



## jam3s121

Thanks for the input guys, I was mainly concerned with if buying some $5 aux cable is as good as a $15 v moda cable sonically. I just need something nice that doesn't tangle. I ordered a v meelecontrics one.


----------



## TrollDragon

jam3s121 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I was mainly concerned with if buying some $5 aux cable is as good as a $15 v moda cable sonically. I just need something nice that doesn't tangle. I ordered a v meelecontrics one.


 
 Excellent!
 Glad you found a cable.


----------



## Mooses9

trolldragon said:


> Excellent!
> Glad you found a cable.


 
 x2 didnt mean to turn it into a Argument.


----------



## Steve58

mooses9 said:


> So you are say:
> 
> Copper,Silver and Gold all conduct the same.
> 
> ...


 
 Then why do the engineers specify the solder they do where most of the stuff happens (the PCB) Special solder? that was tried in the 80's Audiophile solder. awww... honestly I cannot be bothered dealing with deluded cable idiots any more. You are giving us a bad name. Not very clever and neurotic/deluded just a fact
  
 Not wasting my time an energy on deluded people wast of energy


----------



## buhutuxiao

cable is as good as a $15 v moda cable sonically. I just need something nice that doesn't tangle. I ordered a v meelecontrics one.


----------



## manbear

LOL

 You should rip up some Nordost Valhalla power cords, wrap them in ERS paper, solder them directly to your headphones and your mp3 player, then wrap yourself up in ERS paper, and suspend yourself in midair in an electromagnetically shielded bunker 500 feet below the ground. Only then will you realize just how much difference cables can make...


----------



## Mooses9

Hmmm sounds intriguing...haha


----------



## Lenni

manbear said:


> LOL
> 
> You should rip up some Nordost Valhalla power cords, wrap them in ERS paper, solder them directly to your headphones and your mp3 player, then wrap yourself up in ERS paper, and suspend yourself in midair in an electromagnetically shielded bunker 500 feet below the ground. Only then will you realize just how much difference cables can make...


 
 if it was only as simple as that...


----------

